# Missing Strap bag



## PeachesVail (Feb 19, 2009)

Lost/missing strap bag. Went missing from Rancho del Rio between last Saturday and this past Saturday 6/30/12. Small black mesh bag with a range of straps from 2' to homemade 20'. If found please call 970-331-9986.

Thanks, 
Matt


----------



## PeachesVail (Feb 19, 2009)

Found


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

PeachesVail said:


> Found


 
Woo hoo! Not often enough do we see people reconnected with lost gear!!


----------

